# Leftover Chicken help!!



## cookingwithdana (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I roasted a chicken last night and I have about 1/2 of it left. Mostly the breast and wings. Does anyone have any ideas of what I can make for dinner tonight with the leftovers. I don't really want to make a sandwhich or salad, but I'm open to it. 

Thanks so much
Dana


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken soup!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2010)

Quesadillas


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2010)

Shred it ot dice it and serve over couscous (regular or Israeli) with steamed veggies.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken fried rice.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2010)

chicken pot pie! I made some last week using condensed chicken soup  and canned mixed vegies with the left-over chicken, and used puff pastry from the freezer for the crust (top only).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2010)

Just snack on the wings, but dice or shred up that breast meat & add to a stirfry.  Or buy some flour tortillas or crisp corn taco shells & make quesadillas, soft or hard tacos.  Make a cream or cheese sauce, add chicken, & top huge baked potatoes with the mixture.  There really aren't many things you can't do with leftover chicken.


----------



## letscook (Apr 30, 2010)

A big cobb salad


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 30, 2010)

A bit late but I pull off all the meat and make chicken stew and dumplings.  PM me if anyone want's the recipe....


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 30, 2010)

Chicken alla king


----------



## nikki (Apr 30, 2010)

Best recipe method for leftover chicken: 

1) place the chicken on a plate.
2) cover the plate with foil.
3) bring the plate to my house, and give it to me.
4) go home, so I can eat my dinner. 

Hmm... That's probably not an ideal recipe for you, is it? 

I've got one: Chicken Chilli!!!! I've got a killer recipe for it if you'd like.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I was asked for the recipe so I figured I'd share it here as well for everyone. Adust the amount of veggies to suit your tastes. You can also add any leftover veg from the dinner.

Two-fer Chicken Stew & Dumplings

Left over roast chicken, meat picked off and shredded or diced
1 med onion, chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic chopped
2 cups chicken stock or broth
1 bag frozen mixed veg (peas,carrots,corn)
2 Tblsp flour
salt
pepper
poulty seasoning (or a mix of thyme, sage, marjoram)
olive or canola oil
your favorite dumpling recipe or use a packeged mix

Heat the oil in a large, sided skillet with a tight fitting lid
Add the onion, celery, and garlic, pinch of salt and pepper and saute
Add the chicken, pinch of salt, pepper, and 1/4 tsp poultry seasoning
Cook for 2 minutes more
Add the frozen veg and mix well
Add 1 can of stock, mix well, add 1/2 of the other can.
Cover and bring to a simmer.
Taste and adjust your seasoning
Mix the flour and remaining broth in lidded container and shake well.
Add to pan, sti, cover, and bring to a boil.
Drop the dumplings in the top of the stew, recover and cook as directed for the dumplings.


----------

